# How old are you?



## JenR (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a huge range in age and experience in the community.  Out of curiousity, who is the youngest or oldest around here?  I'm in my 30's, so I'm not either one...

~jen


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2006)

24 here.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2006)

19

has there ever been a more wonderful age?

I think not.


----------



## skyonfire (Dec 6, 2006)

23


----------



## Puscas (Dec 6, 2006)

> There is a huge range in age and experience in the community. Out of curiousity, who is the youngest or oldest around here? I'm in my 30's, so I'm not either one...
> 
> ~jen



wait a minute...don't you think you should be more specific than that? . If you're gonna ask us our age, at least tell us yours. Btw, I'm also in none of the categories.






pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2006)

You can look up many members' ages in our calendar ...


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2006)

im 27 and have been that for 12 days


----------



## memorex88 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be 45 in 5 days!


----------



## melography (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm 23


----------



## bace (Dec 6, 2006)

16


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> 16



Pffft! You don't act THAT old!


----------



## bace (Dec 6, 2006)

Are you saying I act older or younger?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Are you saying I act older or younger?


Maybe more like 12 to 14


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 6, 2006)

i'm old


----------



## bace (Dec 6, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Maybe more like 12 to 14



You're only as old as you feel.

At this rate i'll feel like i'm twenty when i'm actually...*...2,3,4,5,6....* ..26.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Dec 6, 2006)

34 but I feel like I am regressing...


----------



## PetersCreek (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm 15...



...with three decades of experience.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 6, 2006)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> I'm 15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...with three decades of experience.



LOL.

I'm 19, too LittleMan :thumbup:


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 6, 2006)

i'm 19  and bace, seriously how old cause i don't believe your 16 . . .


----------



## Claff (Dec 6, 2006)

39 going on 18 here. I don't plan on growing up, just ask my wife.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 6, 2006)

im 427 months young


----------



## Pirate (Dec 6, 2006)

Well so far I've got it, I'm a very young 49


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 6, 2006)

30


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 6, 2006)

72.


----------



## Johno (Dec 6, 2006)

I just celebrated the 4th anniversary of my 20th birthday


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 6, 2006)

17


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 6, 2006)

15, but I know there are younger and several my age!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 6, 2006)

EB, your really only 15?  Your wise beyond your years.  I would of never guessed you that young.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 6, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> EB, your really only 15?  Your wise beyond your years.  I would of never guessed you that young.



Well, thank you oldnavy.  I usually don't like to share my age because people tend to clump teenagers together. Oh well.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 6, 2006)

62 and still ticking


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2006)

27


----------



## Shakka Brah (Dec 6, 2006)

18 and its great.


----------



## Andie (Dec 6, 2006)

40 as of yesterday


----------



## GoM (Dec 6, 2006)

20. Welcome to the greatest decade of my life?


----------



## df3photo (Dec 6, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> 72.



dang... and you know how to use the internet and all... sorry, just "joshin" ya!:lmao: 

 I'm 28 but I feel older  and act younger:greenpbl: ...


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm somewhere around the vicinity of 605664000seconds


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I'm somewhere around the vicinity of 605664000seconds



You are such a huge nerd.  



:mrgreen: :hugs:


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 6, 2006)

17 .. and just noticed I just passed the half way mark. My how time flies


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just turned 57 but feeling like 37. Photography and cameras keep me young. And music...


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 7, 2006)

22!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> At this rate i'll feel like i'm twenty when i'm actually...*...2,3,4,5,6....* ..*26*.


 
Aren't we just a tad _inaccurate_ here ... couldn't it be you are MISSING a couple of days here? Hm? Hm?
What is next Monday?
Just a Monday?
Hm? Hm?
(To me it feels like next Monday is time for a forum party!)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm, I often act like 16 

But I am considerably older... getting younger and younger though!


----------



## bace (Dec 7, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Aren't we just a tad _inaccurate_ here ... couldn't it be you are MISSING a couple of days here? Hm? Hm?
> What is next Monday?
> Just a Monday?
> Hm? Hm?
> (To me it feels like next Monday is time for a forum party!)



Fine, I'm 26 - 3.5 Days.


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 7, 2006)

53...and no plans to get any older!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

Michael Humle said:
			
		

> 53...and no plans to get any older!



so from now on you call it 53 a, 53 b, 53 c, ... 
I did so when I became 29 a !


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 7, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> so from now on you call it 53 a, 53 b, 53 c, ...
> I did so when I became 29 a !


 
Hadn't thought of that...thanks Alex!


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just turned 32 today.


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 7, 2006)

Dan28607 said:
			
		

> Just turned 32 today.


 
Well...even with the sad face...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm 30...but I've been feeling like I'm 60 this week.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I'm 30...but I've been feeling like I'm 60 this week.



Aaaw!!! I think we've all been there at one point or another in our lives.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You are such a huge nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :hugs:


 
Would that make me a nerd for *having* to figure out what age he is (19.205479452054794520547945205479 plus or minus .1 yrs.)? 

I'm f(756)' if f(x)=-(13716864/x)


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Would that make me a nerd for *having* to figure out what age he is (19.205479452054794520547945205479 plus or minus .1 yrs.)?
> 
> I'm f(756)' if f(x)=-(13716864/x)



Yeah...you're right. You're a nerd.  

But that's ok...I like nerds.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah...you're right. You're a nerd.
> 
> But that's ok...I like nerds.


 
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## CMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to break up the nerd banter, but I'm 14.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

CMan said:
			
		

> Sorry to break up the nerd banter, but I'm 14.



Hum, that is a hell lot of different cameras for your age!

at that time I had only one  plus an external light meter


----------



## CMan (Dec 7, 2006)

What can I say? I do everything big. I have to confess, the 400D was a joint purchase and is shared with my dad. (He likes photography too.) But the EOS-50E and the A360 are all mine.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2006)

Dan28607 said:
			
		

> Just turned 32 today.


 
Oh c'mon Dan ... you should not look like this on your birthday ... even less after I made you a special thread!!! Hm?

What do I say? How should I look in only a matter of weeks from now? Plus ever so many more years than you have!?!?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

Think positive Dan, you will ALWAYS be younger than LaFoto and me


----------



## Puscas (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmm, I'm still waiting for JenR's real age....

but okay: I'm 35 and next month I'll be 36. So how do I add my birthday to the calendar? Cause I would love some TPF-candles on my virtual birthday cake. 





pascal


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 7, 2006)

Young is what you compare yourself to... I think that 7 or 8 or even up to say 16 is young... but maybe to a 30 year old I could be considered young. I think, we should be proud of the age that we are at because there will always be someone that is older than yourself (except for the oldest person)... Old*ER *is better, I think anyways... just IMHO.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm still waiting for JenR's real age....
> 
> but okay: I'm 35 and next month I'll be 36. So how do I add my birthday to the calendar? Cause I would love some TPF-candles on my virtual birthday cake.
> 
> ...



Just fill out your birthdate (if you haven't already) in your profile.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Just fill out your birthdate (if you haven't already) in your profile.




:thumbup: will do!






pascal


----------



## neogfx (Dec 7, 2006)

26, but feel about 18 still, and apparently still look it after being ID'd for the umpteenth time going into my LOCAL!! Getting a little tedious now mr. bouncer.


----------



## JenR (Dec 7, 2006)

Puscas, I'm 32.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 7, 2006)

JenR said:
			
		

> Puscas, I'm 32.




very good. And? Surprised by the ages so far? 





pascal


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 7, 2006)

I am 25


----------



## airgunr (Dec 7, 2006)

At least I'm not the oldest.

51 but my wife might say I act a lot more immature......  :^)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2006)

21 years
6 months
29 days
22 hours
3 minutes
20 seconds


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 21 years
> 6 months
> 29 days
> 22 hours
> ...



Ahem.....


...nerd.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 7, 2006)

Old enough to know better


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2006)

digital flower said:
			
		

> Old enough to know better



...and I'm still too young to care!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 7, 2006)

38


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm just old enough but still a little younger than Chase... :twisted:


----------



## Nurd (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm 10..............................................................................BILLION..


jk


I'm 17..about to turn 18 in Feb. (yay) I think it says on the left there


guess not


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of my 20's, the 3-0 is coming up very soon...


----------



## craig (Dec 10, 2006)

A very proud 39. My mind is 117 years old and my bod is like 23. Way I see it; only gets better as you get older. Bring it!!!!


----------



## Krestan (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm 14...>_<


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 11, 2006)

37 and just approaching my teenage years


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 11, 2006)

23 and feeling 30.


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> 23 and feeling 30.



Aaaw! I think you need a nice vacation to rejuvinate yourself....

....so, why dontcha come to the Dallas TX meetup in 3 weeks?  Sound good?  Good.  See ya there.  (there may or may not be alcohol and a hot tub)


----------



## GrayFox (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm 19, which seems to be a common age around here.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm 26 but my body feels like it's 70, gotta love hereditary junk!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> ...why dontcha come to the Dallas TX meetup in 3 weeks?


 
Ah -no-no-no-no-noooo! He's gotta save up for his trip to Germany in 1 1/2 years! I already know of someone who is very keen to accomodate him in her home when he's here (no worries, Ian, it's all safe, she is in good hands)!

And you will find out how old I am soon enough.
All by itself.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 11, 2006)

im 14...


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ah -no-no-no-no-noooo! He's gotta save up for his trip to Germany in 1 1/2 years! I already know of someone who is very keen to accomodate him in her home when he's here (no worries, Ian, it's all safe, she is in good hands)!
> 
> And you will find out how old I am soon enough.
> All by itself.



Who says he can't go to both???? Money grows on trees, right?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2006)

If only... !


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> If only... !



You're coming to Dallas, too, right Corinna? Right????


----------



## DLozada (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a prime number.

_"That's what I like about high school chics.  I get older, they stay the saammmee age." :mrgreen: _


----------



## Jzero (Dec 11, 2006)

On this day exactly..... December 11th 1954, 52 years ago was I born

J


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

Jzero said:
			
		

> On this day exactly..... December 11th 1954, 52 years ago was I born
> 
> J



Happy Birthday!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey J!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

You share your birthday with no one less than Bace here on TPF and with Wolfgang, to whose party I am off RIGHT NOW (he was the director when we put the Händel-oratorio on the stage and I was his assistent). Ta-daaa, folks, I am off partying (secretly for J and Bace now ).


----------



## bace (Dec 11, 2006)

Jzero said:
			
		

> On this day exactly..... December 11th 1954, 52 years ago was I born
> 
> J


And the world has been blessed with amazing people on that particular day for many years to come.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jzero (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for your greetings, aqnd best belated wishes to Bace and to Wolfgang (hope it was a good party!)

J


----------



## steve817 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm 20......for the second time.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 12, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ah -no-no-no-no-noooo! He's gotta save up for his trip to Germany in 1 1/2 years! I already know of someone who is very keen to accomodate him in her home when he's here (no worries, Ian, it's all safe, she is in good hands)!



:mrgreen: *feels special*

The agency that my band runs through is also part of a student exchange network and at the moment we have a young Polish girl staying and I mentioned I was planning on sampling Germany in 2008 - she insisted I come and see Poland so I guess i'll be hanging around for a bit longer than usual. 


*Continues dreaming of a hot lap of the Nurburgring in a Porsche* :blushing:


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

18?


----------



## Alex RTT (Dec 16, 2006)

GrayFox said:
			
		

> I'm 19, which seems to be a common age around here.



ditto


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 16, 2006)

51 goin on 19...35 tops!


----------



## bryanwhite (Dec 16, 2006)

25 here.  When I grow up, I wanna be a pony.


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 17, 2006)

bryanwhite said:
			
		

> 25 here.  When I grow up, I wanna be a pony.



LMAO!!!


----------



## craig (Dec 17, 2006)

bryanwhite said:
			
		

> 25 here.  When I grow up, I wanna be a pony.



Love it!!! I wanna be a puppy with big brown eyes.


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm 17. Fooled ya, didn't I?  Well...aside from the school portrait and all that. Hahaha.


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 19, 2006)

I am !* years old.


----------



## kulakova (Dec 22, 2006)

im 9


----------

